# Textarea



## PilgerMu (12. Dez 2009)

Hallo Leute. Verstehe von javascript leider nicht so besonders viel.
Da habe ich eine frage an die Spezialisten.

Haber in meiner jsp. ein Eingabefeld.

<html:textarea name="xxx" property="xxx"  label "xxx" rows0"3" width="18" wrap="hard" wai="true"
         maxlength="10" tabindex="10" />

Dieses Feld wird aber nicht immer befüllt. Wenn es leer bleibt verbraucht es viel Platz und sieht hässliech aus.
Habe mir überlegt das Feld auf rows="1" zu setzen und nur über eine javascript funktion mittels onclick und onmouse zu vergrößern.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee und ist so etwas machbar.
Vielen Dank PilgerMu


----------



## javimka (12. Dez 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## faetzminator (13. Dez 2009)

PilgerMu hat gesagt.:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee und ist so etwas machbar.
> Vielen Dank PilgerMu



Machbar ist es. Man sieht online auch immer öfters solche Dinge. Ich bevorzuge Ausgabefelder, welche onmouseover zu Inputfeldern werden.


----------



## PilgerMu (14. Dez 2009)

Werde mir das  ansehen ob der Aufwand lohnt
Danke für die Antwort


----------

